# Looking for a job in Australia



## Medicareer (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi, there

I am just wondering where you are finding a job in Australia?
Internet website is not actively used here, I think compared to other countries.

Mostly Newspaper??

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site - General job site
www. mycareer.com.au - smaller than seek, but okay
www. careerone.com.au - not really many jobs

I want to add Medical Jobs in Australia and New Zealand -medical job site

If you know any other useful job site, please list here. 
Thank you.


----------



## mroiz (Dec 1, 2009)

*more jobs*

this jobsite is good. http://australiajobcenter.com/
try it for yourself.


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

jobs.ozfreeonline.com seems to have a pretty neat list of good jobs as well. I think job sites are a really good help in making job hunts easier. I do remember how I got my first jobs, it was through a job site as well. although I did look at a lot of news paper and tv ads as well...


----------

